# Anzeigen, kopieren, löschen.



## yeTh7 (17. Aug 2005)

Hallo!

Ich beschäftige mich gerade ein wenig mit Netzwerkprogrammierung in Java und hab bis jetzt zB schon kleine Programme wie "Text hin und her schicken", Multiplikationsserver usw. geschrieben.
Da ich einen zweiten PC hier stehen habe, ist das ganze auch recht einfach zu überprüfen...

Jetzt wollte ich einen Schritt weiter gehen und frage mich wie ich Dateien vom einen PC zum anderen hin- und herschicken kann.
Vorteilhaft wäre da natürlich auch so etwas in der Art wie ein FileChooser, mit dem man die gewünschte Datei zuerst auswählen kann. Doch wie geht so etwas über Netzwerk?

Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tips geben?

Danke!


----------



## yeTh7 (17. Aug 2005)

PS:
Aja, hab vergessen dazuzusagen, dass ich am einen Rechner den Server und am anderen den Client drauf mach... aber sonst würds ja eigentlich eh nicht funktionieren...


----------



## Nick H. (17. Aug 2005)

du musst einfach die Datei lesen
und als Bytestream schicken

den Text schickst du ja genauso als Bytestream
das geht genauso wie bei Dateien

nur logischerweiße ohne DataStreams

am besten nimmst du BufferedStreams
das sind meiner meinung nach sowiso für alles die besten


----------



## yeTh7 (18. Aug 2005)

ah, das bringt mich gleich zur nächsten Frage:

Was sind eigentlich BufferedStreams (-Reader/-Writer)... genau?

Ist das so ne Art Puffer, die eine gewisse Menge an Daten aufnimmt und erst irgendwann abschickt, zB wenn man *.flush() aktiviert?

Und welchen Vorteil bringen die hausmannsverständlich erklärt?
Danke!


----------

